# Quick easy impressive dessert ideas



## hitdog009 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey everyone, im looking for some easy dessert recipes to impress some people. i was thinking of different flaming desserts. If you have any good recipes for "show" i would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

You could make a zablaigone in front of them. A good 5-10 mins of whisking. :roll: Hehe.


But seriously, you could make crepes, slather them with orange butter, quarter them, and then flame them on a silver platter with some brandy and grand marnier.


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

My standby is bananas foster...it tastes good, is inexpensive and is on fire as you have requested. I won't bother w/ a recipe since there are so many. Just buy a good vanilla ice cream to put in some martini glasses and serve the bananas over it...too simple and everyone digs it!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Try this:

Molten Chocolate Cakes With Sugar-Coated Raspberries


----------



## philovax (Nov 9, 2008)

A well done creme brulee with a good crisp crust is always a great classic.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Whip up a St. Honoré cake! 

Sorry. I kid.

You could make profiteroles and arrange three in a line and pour the chocolate sauce on them for each guest. Super simple, but still impressive.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Wow, that original post is pretty old. 

I hope it went well!

:lol:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Crepes suzette, You can make the crepes beforehand then heat them up in a mixture of OJ, Grand Marnier (which you flambee), sugar, zest, a tiny bit of vanilla, and mount with butter to get an even sauce. Garnish with supremes of oranges and it makes a pretty, delicious and simple dessert.


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,
In my friend's marriage i see the deserts like ice cream with some fruits.It's in looking and also in test very good.It's very easy recipe.


----------

